# Nessuna inchiesta sul closing, la Procura di Milano smentisce tutto.



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan. 
Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_

Smentita completa di Greco: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Nessun fascicolo esplorativo (modello 45, senza titolo di reato e a carico di ignoti), né a modello 44 e quindi sempre a carico di ignoti ma con un titolo di reato. L'avvocato Ghedini non ha depositato alcuna carta in Procura riguardo l'operazione per conto di Fininvest (al contrario di quanto si pensava, ndr). In ogni caso l'UIF (Unità Informazione Finanziaria di Banca d'Italia), che ha la responsabilità di effettuare questi controlli, ha dato il via libera all'operazione (così come gli intermediari), non riscontrando alcun tipo di anomalia e non ha richiesto alla magistratura di procedere con il freeze, ossia il congelamento dei soldi."*_

Il commento di Ghedini, che annuncia una dura reazione contro l'inchiesta de La Stampa: _*"Il giornalismo d'inchiesta va tutelato perché è posto a salvaguardia del sistema democratico. Tuttavia quando si usano false notizie non per informare ma per danneggiare una parte politica durante una delicata campagna elettorale, non si tratta più di giornalismo ma di fatti penalmente, civilmente e prima ancora deontologicamente rilevanti"*_

*Dura presa di posizione da parte di Fininvest. Ecco il comunicato di Marina Berlusconi:*


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2018)

Quindi era tutta una balla inventata dai media ?? Strano


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Ragazzi.. può vuol dire tutto o niente. C'è stata fuga di notizie.. l'inchiesta ci sarà e da cittadino italiano sinceramente ne sarei contento..


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan"*_




Eccoci hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2018)

Quando iniziano le querele?


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan"*_


Buon lavoro anche al dottor Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo della Repubblica presso il Tribunale di Milano.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. può vuol dire tutto o niente. C'è stata fuga di notizie.. l'inchiesta ci sarà e da cittadino italiano sinceramente ne sarei contento..



Beh, se il procedimento è partito non ha senso per loro negare fino all'ultimo.

Non lo so, è molto strano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_



up


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2018)

Poi vengono a dire che i tifosi hanno le manie di persecuzione. Ditemi ora cos'è questa, se non persecuzione e accanimento gratuito.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_



Se le cose stanno così, bisogna far partire querele.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_



È bufera cit


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Poi vengono a dire che i tifosi hanno le manie di persecuzione. Ditemi ora cos'è questa, se non persecuzione e accanimento gratuito.



Convergono interessi opposti: screditare Berlusconi in piena campagna politica e impedire il rifinanziamento di un club che tenta di rilanciarsi. Siamo completamente sotto assedio e chi si ostina a non vederlo o è cieco, oppure è in malafede.

E' giunta l'ora di mettere da parte i propri pregiudizi e guardare alla realtà dei fatti: la notizia è stata completamente smentita, non stanno effettuando nemmeno indagini preliminari. Zero. 

Il Milan però deve reagire duramente, perché non possiamo continuare a far passare sotto silenzio questa macchina del fango.


----------



## Aron (13 Gennaio 2018)

Smentita di valore pari a quella della UEFA (quando erano circolate in anticipo le indiscrezioni sulla chiusura al VA).


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno così, bisogna far partire querele.


Per inciso, i soggetti lesi sarebbero Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux e Fininvest. A loro la parola.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Gennaio 2018)

Che schifo di paese, da milanista è uno scandalo essere attaccati continuamente, vorrei davvero scoprire cosa gli abbiamo fatto di male.


----------



## Anguus (13 Gennaio 2018)

E il Cavaliere prenderà la palla al balzo "La stampa mi vuole affossare, le toghe rosse sono brutte e cattive, Italioti votatemi" . Storia vecchia, peccato ci caschino sempre milioni di persone.


----------



## Aron (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Convergono interessi opposti: screditare Berlusconi in piena campagna politica e impedire il rifinanziamento di un club che tenta di rilanciarsi. Siamo completamente sotto assedio e chi si ostina a non vederlo o è cieco, oppure è in malafede.



L'amore è cieco, e l'amore estremo verso Fassone e Mirabelli rende invisibile la visione complessiva delle cose.

Alcuni non se ne rendono conto, ma sono diventati esattamente come quelle persone che tanto criticavano ai tempi della gestione Galliani. 
Ai tempi di Galliani e Berlusconi c'era una parte dei media che parlava di giustiza a orologeria ai loro danni, di ingratitudine, di giudizi troppo severi ecc.

Ora è la stessa cosa, semplicemente sono cambiati i soggetti. Alcuni tifosi parlano di giustizia a orologeria, ingratitudine e giudizi troppo severi, ma in difesa di questa nuovo società


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_



E palese che l’inchiesta ci sia e che dica anche il vero. Il vero compratore comprerà da Elliot al giusto prezzo. Dobbiamo solo sperare che non scoprano nulla di compromettente. 
In ogni caso siamo sotto elezioni, ogni notizia va pesata in quella direzione


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Convergono interessi opposti: screditare Berlusconi in piena campagna politica e impedire il rifinanziamento di un club che tenta di rilanciarsi. Siamo completamente sotto assedio e chi si ostina a non vederlo o è cieco, oppure è in malafede.
> 
> E' giunta l'ora di mettere da parte i propri pregiudizi e guardare alla realtà dei fatti: la notizia è stata completamente smentita, non stanno effettuando nemmeno indagini preliminari. Zero.
> 
> Il Milan però deve reagire duramente, perché non possiamo continuare a far passare sotto silenzio questa macchina del fango.


Condivisibile, Felice. Una previsione: Silvio potrebbe godere di una tregua giudiziaria in questa tornata elettorale, annunciata peraltro dalle molteplici rettifiche, con molte scuse, di certi media internazionali sulla inesistenza di contiguità tra l'impero berlusconiano e la criminalità organizzata, constatate negli ultimi giorni. Allo stato dei fatti, Berlusconi è l'unica possibilità concreta per Renzi ed il Partito Democratico di entrare nel governo della prossima legislatura, e garantire un certo sistema ad esso legato, in primis quello giudiziario. Una previsione, perdonami l'OT.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_



E' ora di farsi sentire, BASTA.


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Convergono interessi opposti: screditare Berlusconi in piena campagna politica e impedire il rifinanziamento di un club che tenta di rilanciarsi. Siamo completamente sotto assedio e chi si ostina a non vederlo o è cieco, oppure è in malafede.
> 
> E' giunta l'ora di mettere da parte i propri pregiudizi e guardare alla realtà dei fatti: la notizia è stata completamente smentita, non stanno effettuando nemmeno indagini preliminari. Zero.
> 
> Il Milan però deve reagire duramente, perché non possiamo continuare a far passare sotto silenzio questa macchina del fango.



E se non lo facciamo per me va interpretato male, molto male..


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_



LOL sparatevi


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che schifo di paese, da milanista è uno scandalo essere attaccati continuamente, vorrei davvero scoprire cosa gli abbiamo fatto di male.



Son tutti affiliati dei gobbi.Sanno che solo il Milan potrebbe realmente ostacolare il loro predomio sul calcio italiano. E allora buttano fango,destabilizzano,ci sminuiscono, avendoo dalla loro una situazione societaria non chiarissima e quella sportiva non all'altezza Delle aspettative. Per il momento.


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Smentita di valore pari a quella della UEFA (quando erano circolate in anticipo le indiscrezioni sulla chiusura al VA).



Appunto..
Non esultare troppo.
La trattativa ha buchi neri enormi.. impossibile (e dovuto) che la magistratura possa volerci vedere chiaro.
o davvero siamo tutti convinti che il Milan valga 1 miliardo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Convergono interessi opposti: screditare Berlusconi in piena campagna politica e impedire il rifinanziamento di un club che tenta di rilanciarsi. Siamo completamente sotto assedio e chi si ostina a non vederlo o è cieco, oppure è in malafede.
> 
> E' giunta l'ora di mettere da parte i propri pregiudizi e guardare alla realtà dei fatti: la notizia è stata completamente smentita, non stanno effettuando nemmeno indagini preliminari. Zero.
> 
> Il Milan però deve reagire duramente, perché non possiamo continuare a far passare sotto silenzio questa macchina del fango.



Eh ma i puristi dello scorporo ne sanno


Ahahahahah che belle le favole


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Son tutti affiliati dei gobbi.Sanno che solo il Milan potrebbe realmente ostacolare il loro predomio sul calcio italiano. E allora buttano fango,destabilizzano,ci sminuiscono, avendoo dalla loro una situazione societaria non chiarissima e quella sportiva non all'altezza Delle aspettative. Per il momento.



Quindi chissenefrega di quanto hanno detto le migliori testate giornalistiche al mondo?
Siete davvero contenti che nessuno vada a f9ndo su chi sia Li e su chi ci sia dietro?
Nessuno scazzo nel pensare che la persona che ha distrutto il Milan si è portato magari fondi neri a casa o.crediamo alla storiella che il Milan valga 1 miliardo?
E la cordata di Galatioto come mai si è dileguata?


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi chissenefrega di quanto hanno detto le migliori testate giornalistiche al mondo?
> Siete davvero contenti che nessuno vada a f9ndo su chi sia Li e su chi ci sia dietro?
> Nessuno scazzo nel pensare che la persona che ha distrutto il Milan si è portato magari fondi neri a casa o.crediamo alla storiella che il Milan valga 1 miliardo?



L ho scritto situazione societaria poco chiara, ma la stampa,Repubblica,Sky,cds,Furio fedele e qualche altra vedova,sono da 1 anno e mezzo che buttano fango. Questa dell inchiesta milanese è una delle tante, ci siamo già dimenticati di peppefetish con Berlusconi dice ai figli di non vendere o del kessie quarantenne?


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Smentita di valore pari a quella della UEFA (quando erano circolate in anticipo le indiscrezioni sulla chiusura al VA).



Si può "fantasticare" quanto si vuole, ma bisogna attenersi ai fatti. E' arrivata la smentita ufficiale, quindi i fatti stanno a zero. Poi se uscirà altro lo riporteremo, come sempre e liberamente. Ma qui sembra tutta altra roba rispetto a quanto accaduto con la Uefa.


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Son tutti affiliati dei gobbi.Sanno che solo il Milan potrebbe realmente ostacolare il loro predomio sul calcio italiano. E allora buttano fango,destabilizzano,ci sminuiscono, avendoo dalla loro una situazione societaria non chiarissima e quella sportiva non all'altezza Delle aspettative. Per il momento.


Non c’entra nulla il tifo, ma la politica


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non c’entra nulla il tifo, ma la politica



Non è solo politica,poteva esserlo quando al comando c'era Silvietto ora ci sono anche interessi sportivi. basta vedere come osannano i gobbi le varie testate giornalistiche o i vari commentatori per capire quale deve essere la linea editoriale da seguire.


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non è solo politica,poteva esserlo quando al comando c'era Silvietto ora ci sono anche interessi sportivi. basta vedere come osannano i gobbi le varie testate giornalistiche o i vari commentatori per capire quale deve essere la linea editoriale da seguire.



Guarda che questa notizia non sta colpendo il Milan, ma la vendita da parte di Berlusconi e il ritorno di capitali. Se mai un Milan è vittima


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh ma i puristi dello scorporo ne sanno
> 
> 
> Ahahahahah che belle le favole



Ahahahahah lo scorporo

Tutti fenomeni


----------



## wildfrank (13 Gennaio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per inciso, i soggetti lesi sarebbero Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux e Fininvest. A loro la parola.



Grazie della necessaria precisazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_
> 
> Smentita completa di Greco: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Nessun fascicolo esplorativo (modello 45, senza titolo di reato e a carico di ignoti), né a modello 44 e quindi sempre a carico di ignoti ma con un titolo di reato. L'avvocato Ghedini non ha depositato alcuna carta in Procura riguardo l'operazione per conto di Fininvest (al contrario di quanto si pensava, ndr). In ogni caso l'UIF (Unità Informazione Finanziaria di Banca d'Italia), che ha la responsabilità di effettuare questi controlli, ha dato il via libera all'operazione (così come gli intermediari), non riscontrando alcun tipo di anomalia e non ha richiesto alla magistratura di procedere con il freeze, ossia il congelamento dei soldi."*_
> ...



up


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Incredibile è più che altro se le società coinvolte non fanno partire querele.


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_
> 
> Smentita completa di Greco: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Nessun fascicolo esplorativo (modello 45, senza titolo di reato e a carico di ignoti), né a modello 44 e quindi sempre a carico di ignoti ma con un titolo di reato. L'avvocato Ghedini non ha depositato alcuna carta in Procura riguardo l'operazione per conto di Fininvest (al contrario di quanto si pensava, ndr). In ogni caso l'UIF (Unità Informazione Finanziaria di Banca d'Italia), che ha la responsabilità di effettuare questi controlli, ha dato il via libera all'operazione (così come gli intermediari), non riscontrando alcun tipo di anomalia e non ha richiesto alla magistratura di procedere con il freeze, ossia il congelamento dei soldi."*_
> ...


Il freeze è l'equivalente finanziario del sequestro cautelativo penale o tributario, una procedura cautelare e prudenziale che la Vigilanza attiva su richiesta della Banca trattaria, con informativa agli Uffici Antiriciclaggio della Polizia Tributaria e della Agenzia delle Entrate. Piovono smentite, si annunciano querele. Non sta succedendo niente, in fondo.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Gennaio 2018)

Rossoneri lux e Fininvest devono chiedere a La Stampa un risarcimento danni almeno pari all'operaziome di vendita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah lo scorporo
> 
> Tutti fenomeni



Tipicamente Berlusconiano salvare il Milan e prendersi 0 meriti

Chi ha pensato questa cosa ha sicuramente una mente brillante, ragionamenti di alto livello


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tipicamente Berlusconiano salvare il Milan e prendersi 0 meriti
> 
> Chi ha pensato questa cosa ha sicuramente una mente brillante, ragionamenti di alto livello



Ma infatti..non ha alcun senso


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Gennaio 2018)

Io non sò...ma nonostante la smentita della procura, non mi sento affatto tranquillo. Possibile mai che un giornale nazionale esca in edicola con una notizia del genere totalmente inventata???Col rischio concreto di uscirne conciato malissimo in caso di denuncia da parte del Milan (o di chi per esso)?A che pro una cosa del genere?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Gennaio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Rossoneri lux e Fininvest devono chiedere a La Stampa un risarcimento danni almeno pari all'operaziome di vendita.



La reazione (o la non reazione) ufficiale della società, dirà molto su questa faccenda: perchè ciò che dici tu è esattamente quello che farei SUBITO anch'io.....se avessi la coscienza pulita però! Se invece da casa Milan nessuno smentisce e/o querela, comincio a preoccuparmi molto.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tipicamente Berlusconiano salvare il Milan e prendersi 0 meriti
> 
> Chi ha pensato questa cosa ha sicuramente una mente brillante, ragionamenti di alto livello



come se fosse questo l'obiettivo.  mente brillante cit.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Gennaio 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> La reazione (o la non reazione) ufficiale della società, dirà molto su questa faccenda: perchè ciò che dici tu è esattamente quello che farei SUBITO anch'io.....se avessi la coscienza pulita però! Se invece da casa Milan nessuno smentisce e/o querela, comincio a preoccuparmi molto.



Ac Milan sarebbe la vittima, chi deve reagire sono le due parti della vendita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Ancora Ghedini: ciò che è ancora più grave è che nella giornata di ieri eravamo stati avvisati che la notizia, falsa, sarebbe stata pubblicata. Subito avvertimmo il Direttore del quotidiano della totale infondatezza dell'assunto. Ma nonostante ciò, la pubblicazione è ugualmente avvenuta. Risulta evidente, dunque, la pervicace volontà diffamatoria collegata all'imminente campagna elettorale nella quale si vuole interferire. Ovviamente saranno esperite tutte le azioni del caso''*


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Gennaio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ac Milan sarebbe la vittima, chi deve reagire sono le due parti della vendita.



Però intanto la figura di mèrda, mediaticamente, la stà facendo il Milan, che passa per essere la società dei fondi neri...infatti i miei amici & parenti non milanisti è dalle 10 di stamattina che mi prendono per il cùlo da whatsup o "live"....perchè poi la cosa viene percepita così, inutile girarci attorno. Ripeto, se la cosa è fuffa, che ci sia subito un provvedimento da parte di chi può adire a vie legali per distruggere i diffamatori. Diversamente la vedo grigia....


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ghedini: ciò che è ancora più grave è che nella giornata di ieri eravamo stati avvisati che la notizia, falsa, sarebbe stata pubblicata. Subito avvertimmo il Direttore del quotidiano della totale infondatezza dell'assunto. Ma nonostante ciò, la pubblicazione è ugualmente avvenuta. Risulta evidente, dunque, la pervicace volontà diffamatoria collegata all'imminente campagna elettorale nella quale si vuole interferire. Ovviamente saranno esperite tutte le azioni del caso''*



Se la notizia è falsa, tu non devi avvertire "il Direttore del quotidiano della totale infondatezza dell'assunto", tu lo devi minacciare: se mandi in stampa quella porcheria inventata, che creerà un grosso danno di immagine a Fininvest, (e di riflesso anche al Milan) io ti denuncio con una richiesta danni che vale il triplo del tuo fatturato annuale.Poi vediamo se la notizia inventata và lo stesso in stampa. Se anche così la stampano lo stesso allora le cose sono due: o a La Stampa son masochisti, oppure la notizia e fondata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2018)

A me quello che fa piú incavolare nin é la procura o la stampa, ma tutti quegli pseudo tifosi che gli vanno dietro, alimentando questo clima ostile che rende qualsiasimpasso della soietá e di conseguenza anche in parte dei giocatori in campo, un peso enorme.

Niente di concreto é mai emerso, tutti i dubbi e le indag8ni sono sempre andati a vuoto eppure questi....... basta uno spiffero, una bugia gridata al vento che iniziano a muovere le acque a sostegno dell’attacco a questa proprietá/societá a cui dovremmo baciaree i piedi ogni giorno per quello che ha fatto e che sta facendo (finora).

Eppure non lo capiscono di essere loro i peggiori nemici del Milan.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me quello che fa piú incavolare nin é la procura o la stampa, ma tutti quegli pseudo tifosi che gli vanno dietro, alimentando questo clima ostile che rende qualsiasimpasso della soietá e di conseguenza anche in parte dei giocatori in campo, un peso enorme.
> 
> Niente di concreto é mai emerso, tutti i dubbi e le indag8ni sono sempre andati a vuoto eppure questi....... basta uno spiffero, una bugia gridata al vento che iniziano a muovere le acque a sostegno dell’attacco a questa proprietá/societá a cui dovremmo baciaree i piedi ogni giorno per quello che ha fatto e che sta facendo (finora).
> 
> Eppure non lo capiscono di essere loro i peggiori nemici del Milan.


Solo applausi 

Standing ovation


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_
> 
> Smentita completa di Greco: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Nessun fascicolo esplorativo (modello 45, senza titolo di reato e a carico di ignoti), né a modello 44 e quindi sempre a carico di ignoti ma con un titolo di reato. L'avvocato Ghedini non ha depositato alcuna carta in Procura riguardo l'operazione per conto di Fininvest (al contrario di quanto si pensava, ndr). In ogni caso l'UIF (Unità Informazione Finanziaria di Banca d'Italia), che ha la responsabilità di effettuare questi controlli, ha dato il via libera all'operazione (così come gli intermediari), non riscontrando alcun tipo di anomalia e non ha richiesto alla magistratura di procedere con il freeze, ossia il congelamento dei soldi."*_
> ...



Non ho parole, non riesco neppure ad arrabbiarmi. Siamo oltre, molto oltre quello che mi aspettavo, Fassone deve reagire questa volta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me quello che fa piú incavolare nin é la procura o la stampa, ma tutti quegli pseudo tifosi che gli vanno dietro, alimentando questo clima ostile che rende qualsiasimpasso della soietá e di conseguenza anche in parte dei giocatori in campo, un peso enorme.
> 
> Niente di concreto é mai emerso, tutti i dubbi e le indag8ni sono sempre andati a vuoto eppure questi....... basta uno spiffero, una bugia gridata al vento che iniziano a muovere le acque a sostegno dell’attacco a questa proprietá/societá a cui dovremmo baciaree i piedi ogni giorno per quello che ha fatto e che sta facendo (finora).
> 
> Eppure non lo capiscono di essere loro i peggiori nemici del Milan.



È così e l'ho detto anche prima.
Pur di non ammettere di essersi sbagliati o semplicemente che questa proprietà e dirigenza non la digeriscono, molta gente sarebbe disposta anche ad ingoiare la lingua. Si chiama orgoglio ed è l'anticamera della stupidità.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Gennaio 2018)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me quello che fa piú incavolare nin é la procura o la stampa, ma tutti quegli pseudo tifosi che gli vanno dietro, alimentando questo clima ostile che rende qualsiasimpasso della soietá e di conseguenza anche in parte dei giocatori in campo, un peso enorme.
> 
> Niente di concreto é mai emerso, tutti i dubbi e le indag8ni sono sempre andati a vuoto eppure questi....... basta uno spiffero, una bugia gridata al vento che iniziano a muovere le acque a sostegno dell’attacco a questa proprietá/societá a cui dovremmo baciaree i piedi ogni giorno per quello che ha fatto e che sta facendo (finora).
> 
> Eppure non lo capiscono di essere loro i peggiori nemici del Milan.



Applausi 

Qua la gente vive nel mondo dei sogni 

Davvero credete nelle buona fede dei giornalisti? La razza più infame della faccia della terra? Davvero credete che le notizie che mettono sui giornali abbiano fondamenti di verità? Questo accade il 30% delle volte. 
Poi ci sorprendiamo se il paese va a rotoli. 
Dovreste vergognavi di voi stessi e della vostra intelligenza.


----------



## Aron (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Carlo Festa: "Da mesi circolano voci di inchieste sulla vendita del Milan negli ambienti legali, finanziari e politici. Voci partite dal ristretto ambiente finanziario milanese e arrivate fino a Roma."*


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: "Da mesi circolano voci di inchieste sulla vendita del Milan negli ambienti legali, finanziari e politici. Voci partite dal ristretto ambiente finanziario milanese e arrivate fino a Roma."*



Si meglio..mancava all'appello Carlo Festa


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2018)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> "il quotidiano La Stampa, in merito alla vicenda, ribadisce di aver svolto *opportuni controlli* circa l’esistenza di un’indagine sull’operazione, di cui è venuto a conoscenza da due *fonti distinte*, e pertanto conferma quanto scritto."
> 
> La Stampa conferma di avere non una ma due fonti inattendibili...



Quindi le _fonti distinte_ adesso valgono più dei virgolettati del Procuratore Capo di Milano, wow


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2018)

Devono intervenire...non possono buttarci ogni giorno ***** addosso per il puro gusto di farlo.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Gennaio 2018)

Applausi a tutti ragazzi. Tra vedove, gente frustrata dai risultati deludenti, troll e ospiti mascherati siamo messi malissimo. Non vale neanche la smentita della Procura, "l'inchiesta c'è comunque, perchè sì e soprattutto perchè Fassone e Mirabelli mi stanno sul ca***". Si leggono cose incredibili. Incredibili. Ma santo dio, lo sapete che La Stampa è proprietà mista Agnelli/De Benedetti? Cosa vi aspettate da questi, in combo con Repubblica? Blocco di potere contro di noi per motivi politici e calcistici schierato contro di noi. Aggiungete la fuffa dei giornalisti pseudo sportivi e siamo cavallo. Ah, e la Gazzetta è di Cairo per chi se lo fosse scordato. Sciacalli all'opera, niente di più.


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2018)

forse non avete ancora capito che a Marzo si vota e, volenti o nolenti, il nome del Milan sarà usato sia da B che dai suoi detrattori. Io onestamente ci vedo anche qualcosa di grandioso in questo, noi siamo mas que un club come e, come il Barcellona, sconfiniamo spesso nella politica


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo le recenti indiscrezioni apparse sui media (http://www.milanworld.net/bufera-milan-inchiesta-sulla-vendita-soldi-riciclati-vt57450.html) la Procura di Milano ha da poco lanciato un'agenzia ANSA in cui smentisce gli ennesimi attacchi subiti dal Milan.
> Ecco le parole del Francesco Greco, Procuratore Capo di Milano: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Non c'è un fascicolo, nemmeno a modello 45" (c.d. indagini preliminari)*_
> 
> Smentita completa di Greco: _*"Allo stato non esistono procedimenti penali sulla compravendita dell' A.C. Milan. Nessun fascicolo esplorativo (modello 45, senza titolo di reato e a carico di ignoti), né a modello 44 e quindi sempre a carico di ignoti ma con un titolo di reato. L'avvocato Ghedini non ha depositato alcuna carta in Procura riguardo l'operazione per conto di Fininvest (al contrario di quanto si pensava, ndr). In ogni caso l'UIF (Unità Informazione Finanziaria di Banca d'Italia), che ha la responsabilità di effettuare questi controlli, ha dato il via libera all'operazione (così come gli intermediari), non riscontrando alcun tipo di anomalia e non ha richiesto alla magistratura di procedere con il freeze, ossia il congelamento dei soldi."*_
> ...



In tal caso mi aspetto querele. Ma tutta la faccenda mi lascia ancora molti dubbi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Dura presa di posizione da parte di Fininvest. Ecco il comunicato di Marina Berlusconi:*


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Marina Berlusconi contro Stampa e Secolo: fanno la guerra alle fake news e poi attaccano Finivest e Berlusconi per mero motivi politici. L'operazione legata alla cessione del Milan è stata condotta con la massima trasparenza.*


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marina Berlusconi contro Stampa e Secolo: fanno la guerra alle fake news e poi attaccano Finivest e Berlusconi per mero motivi politici. L'operazione legata alla cessione del Milan è stata condotta con la massima trasparenza.*



.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dura presa di posizione da parte di Fininvest. Ecco il comunicato di Marina Berlusconi:*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Marina Berlusconi contro Stampa e Secolo: fanno la guerra alle fake news e poi attaccano Finivest e Berlusconi per mero motivi politici. L'operazione legata alla cessione del Milan è stata condotta con la massima trasparenza.*



.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Gennaio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. può vuol dire tutto o niente. C'è stata fuga di notizie.. l'inchiesta ci sarà e da cittadino italiano sinceramente ne sarei contento..



lol


----------



## patriots88 (13 Gennaio 2018)

siamo in campagna elettorale.

bisogna gettera del fango addosso a Berlusconi in qualche modo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dura presa di posizione da parte di Fininvest. Ecco il comunicato di Marina Berlusconi:*



la tocca pianissimo vedo.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: "Da mesi circolano voci di inchieste sulla vendita del Milan negli ambienti legali, finanziari e politici. Voci partite dal ristretto ambiente finanziario milanese e arrivate fino a Roma."*



ma stò pupazzo spara minc**ate ancora parla?

qualcuno lo faccia tacere una volta per tutte


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: "Da mesi circolano voci di inchieste sulla vendita del Milan negli ambienti legali, finanziari e politici. Voci partite dal ristretto ambiente finanziario milanese e arrivate fino a Roma."*


Voci di cui giustamente Festa da atto solamente oggi, appena le ha apprese. Ahi, Festa. Ahi.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Voci di cui giustamente Festa da atto solamente oggi, appena le ha apprese. Ahi, Festa. Ahi.



Assolutamente non per darli credito ma questa frase l'ha sparata qualche settimane fa. Ne sono quasi sicuro. 
Proverò a ritrovarla.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dura presa di posizione da parte di Fininvest. Ecco il comunicato di Marina Berlusconi:*



Almeno in tempi recenti non ricordo una presa di posizione così dura da parte di Fininvest.
Ora però che si svegli pure Fassone, dichiari qualcosa e non lasci che solo la famiglia Berlusconi gestisca la patata bollente, altrimenti Silvio sarà visto come un martire e loro faranno la figura dei soliti Cinesi faccendieri dalla bocca cucita.

Si difenda il nostro Milan, basta con sto schifo.

*Basta*


----------



## Sotiris (13 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marina Berlusconi contro Stampa e Secolo: fanno la guerra alle fake news e poi attaccano Finivest e Berlusconi per mero motivi politici. L'operazione legata alla cessione del Milan è stata condotta con la massima trasparenza.*



La Stampa deve fallire per l'entità del risarcimento da dare.


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Lascia perdere, amico mio. Ti credo sulla parola.


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Almeno in tempi recenti non ricordo una presa di posizione così dura da parte di Fininvest.
> Ora però che si svegli pure Fassone, dichiari qualcosa e non lasci che solo la famiglia Berlusconi gestisca la patata bollente, altrimenti Silvio sarà visto come un martire e loro faranno la figura dei soliti Cinesi faccendieri dalla bocca cucita.
> 
> Si difenda il nostro Milan, basta con sto schifo.
> ...



Ma veramente, guardate che il Milan non è chiamato in causa, dovrebbero occuparsene Li e Berlusconi... Li probabilmente se ne frega della stampa, Berlusca si farebbe due risate ma è in campagna elettorale...


----------



## James45 (13 Gennaio 2018)

A tutti quelli che sono sicuri che qualcosa di vero ci sia perchè "se è stato pubblicato su un quotidiano, anzi due, e confermato da Festa, non può essere completamente falso", rispondo con un nome e cognome:

Enzo Tortora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> A tutti quelli che sono sicuri che qualcosa di vero ci sia perchè "se è stato pubblicato su un quotidiano, anzi due, e confermato da Festa, non può essere completamente falso", rispondo con un nome e cognome:
> 
> Enzo Tortora.



Si ma tanto l italiano non impara mai .


----------



## Aron (13 Gennaio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non per darli credito ma questa frase l'ha sparata qualche settimane fa. Ne sono quasi sicuro.
> Proverò a ritrovarla.



Avevo detto che l'inchiesta del NYT, l'attacco del M5S e il ritorno in pompa magna di Berlusconi in politica erano segnali di qualcosa che poteva succedere.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Gennaio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> A tutti quelli che sono sicuri che qualcosa di vero ci sia perchè "se è stato pubblicato su un quotidiano, anzi due, e confermato da Festa, non può essere completamente falso", rispondo con un nome e cognome:
> 
> Enzo Tortora.



che la notizia sia stata fatta uscire ad hoc, non ci sono dubbi. Questi continuano a rincarare la dose confermando la notizia. Adesso tocca a Fininvest e a Li shifty querelarli, come si deve. Poi il resto verrà da se.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Gennaio 2018)

Quindi Marina è indignata,Silvio è indignato,il Milan è indignato,allora partiranno querele a raffica vero?Ma partiranno le querele,vero?No,perché se non partono e' giunto il momento per tanti tifosi di porsi delle domande,io lo faccio da tempo,ancor prima della bufala(?)di oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2018)

*Sky TG 24: Sussistono ancora dubbi dopo la presunta smentita, le parole del procuratore restano interpretabili.*


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky TG 24: Sussistono ancora dubbi dopo la presunta smentita, le parole del procuratore restano interpretabili.*



Stessa linea tenuta dai canali Mediapason (TC24, TL) che gettano ombre sulla proprietà basandosi sulla discutibilità delle "smentite di rito" (cit.) del procuratore capo della Repubblica di Milano Francesco Greco. 

Se questo è il giornalismo attuale è inutile discutere del problema delle fake news.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky TG 24: Sussistono ancora dubbi dopo la presunta smentita, le parole del procuratore restano interpretabili.*



LOL incredibile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky TG 24: Sussistono ancora dubbi dopo la presunta smentita, le parole del procuratore restano interpretabili.*


Da querela immediata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Stessa linea tenuta dai canali Mediapason (TC24, TL) che gettano ombre sulla proprietà basandosi sulla discutibilità delle "smentite di rito" (cit.) del procuratore capo della Repubblica di Milano Francesco Greco.
> 
> Se questo è il giornalismo attuale è inutile discutere del problema delle fake news.



Se smentisci è una risposta di rito e nascondi qualcosa, se non smentisci nascondi qualcosa. Qualunque cosa fai sbagli.
La gente poi se la prende con Sarri quando li manda a cagher


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky TG 24: Sussistono ancora dubbi dopo la presunta smentita, le parole del procuratore restano interpretabili.*


In realtà, Greco ha voluto essere molto preciso, escludendo iscrizioni di procedimenti per presunti fatti inerenti la m&a del Milan sui due registri, relativi ad indagini preliminari, in detenzione alla Procura della Repubblica presso il Tribunale di Milano, ovvero quello contro ignoti senza titolo di reato, e quello contro ignoti per un determinato titolo di reato. A rigore, non avrebbe escluso iscrizioni contro noti, ma la non smentita su questo punto sarebbe addirittura un plus quam rispetto alle indiscrezioni dei due quotidiani del gruppo Espresso-La Repubblica. Ciò detto, proprio la estrema precisione delle indicazioni negative fornite dal Procuratore Capo riduce fortemente la possibilità di differenti interpretazioni delle sue dichiarazioni. È sintomatico poi che dall'Ufficio UIF di Bankitalia non siano intervenuti allarmi su fattispecie di riciclaggio. In genere, le condotte incriminabili attengono ad operazioni bancarie ritualmente tracciate, ma a causale non conforme per non coerenza tra i vari flussi finanziari, tali da suscitare il sospetto di origine ingiustificata di taluni di essi. Il fatto che non sia stato segnalato alcunché di anomalo è dunque indicativo di fatti allo stato di nessun rilievo ai fini del paventato riciclaggio. Probabilmente vi sarà attenzione da parte degli Uffici tributari per operazioni di altissimo impatto economico e fiscale, ma non tali da destare, almeno per ora, l'iniziativa giudiziaria. Questi, ad oggi, i fatti.


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Gennaio 2018)

Qui la società si deve far sentire!!


----------



## Zenos (14 Gennaio 2018)

La vedo molto semplice,se non parte una querela immediata c'è qualcosa di vero. Non è possibile farsi trattare in questo modo e far finta di nulla.


----------

